# Social history



## Colliemom (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi

Our EMR is giving credit for documentation of social history when the provider indicates the patients preferred language.  Do you guys think this meets the requirements for a social history?

thanks


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 16, 2018)

I do not.  As I understand it, the social history should be factors that could influence the patient's health status, e.g. smoking, living situations, work activities and exposures.  I've never heard that language qualifies, and it isn't listed in CPT as one of the items that are part of a social history.


----------



## twizzle (Feb 16, 2018)

thomas7331 said:


> I do not.  As I understand it, the social history should be factors that could influence the patient's health status, e.g. smoking, living situations, work activities and exposures.  I've never heard that language qualifies, and it isn't listed in CPT as one of the items that are part of a social history.



I have to agree that this has no bearing on social history because it provides no information pertaining to health or health risks.
Saying they prefer black shoes would be just as relevant to the patient's health status.


----------



## Colliemom (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks, I agree, I'm not sure why the EMR is giving this credit.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2018)

The EMR lacks intelligence!  It was programmed by a non coder.


----------

